# Ara Blue VS Daytona Grey



## artysta82 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I'm putting in an order on a 2017 S3 this monday and i can't decide whether to go with the Daytona grey or the Ara blue since there are literally no real photos of the ara blue on an s3...
I've photoshopped this blue to match it as close as possible. Which color do you guys like better? Daytona seems a little classier but also more generic, on the other hand the ara blue is very unique but also since I've never seen it on a S3 might look a bit strong.


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a '15 in Daytona. Color is classy, beautiful and easily hidden. If I could do it over, I would go with something brighter like the Ara Blue. Hard to find a tiny Daytona in a parking lot.


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

when I placed my order the dealer had a paint chip for Ara blue from the R8 and we put it up against a Sepang Car they had on the lot. Was a little lighter but not by much in that overcast day light. So I went with it


----------



## Civuck (Jul 30, 2016)

Try YouTube for Ara Blue S3


----------



## marcg611 (Feb 21, 2015)

There are some youtube videos but the professional marketing videos look really fake and don't show the color really light. Its hard to judge because all the auto show pics show the car under crazy bright white spectum lighting. The new Rs3 premiere video shows Ara in various lights, very dark to very bright. To get outdoor view, look at videos of the 2016 R8, the older R8 had sepang. 

I'm debating Ara, florret silver or glacier white for a 17 S3, i would go sepang or Monsoon if available. My current vehicle is a 16 GTI in Carbon Steel Grey and is very similar to daytona, but it seems a little darker than Daytona and has a more greenish grey hue to it. I basically hate the color now, 90% of the time it just looks dreary and lacks contrast, but looks good in bright light transition like the daytona. Dark grey was also very hot in the summer sun, felt like I have a black car and ceramic tints didn't seem to help.


----------



## marcg611 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## marcg611 (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## marcg611 (Feb 21, 2015)

Audi exclusive SQ5 painted in Ara blue


----------



## artysta82 (Dec 29, 2014)

I've gone ahead and ordered Ara Blue with black interior, can't wait


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

artysta82 said:


> I've gone ahead and ordered Ara Blue with black interior, can't wait



welcome to the Ara Blue wait club definitely gonna be a while


----------



## marcg611 (Feb 21, 2015)

littleredwagen said:


> welcome to the Ara Blue wait club definitely gonna be a while


What's the time estimate for Ara blue? Is it custom order only?


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

marcg611 said:


> What's the time estimate for Ara blue? Is it custom order only?


It is a standard option color, but there was a SOP (start of production) for Week 45 (2nd week of November). No one I have talked to knows why. I placed my order 13th it was placed in the order bank and accepted on the 15th of August and we look it up no production is given yet


----------



## marcg611 (Feb 21, 2015)

littleredwagen said:


> It is a standard option color, but there was a SOP (start of production) for Week 45 (2nd week of November). No one I have talked to knows why. I placed my order 13th it was placed in the order bank and accepted on the 15th of August and we look it up no production is given yet


Thanks.. Sounds like you should get a build date soon. If you don't mind me asking, what discount were you able to negotiate on an order?


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

marcg611 said:


> Thanks.. Sounds like you should get a build date soon. If you don't mind me asking, what discount were you able to negotiate on an order?


Right now I am at about 7%


----------

